
Men who like cats are less likely to get a date, new study finds - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/22/world/cat-men-dating-study-scli-intl-scn-wellness/index.html
======
holler
so that explains it! but seriously it makes sense... I wouldn't be surprised
if men who are pictured with e.g. a Pit Bull score higher

~~~
db48x
It's a news headline. It's far more likely to be a mistake or a
misinterpretation (either deliberate or accidental).

